# How far do you take your grooming?



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

*A recent conversation at work got me wondering, how far do you take your grooming?*

I am not talking about shaving and having a hair cut, I'm talking about waxing/plucking eyebrows, filling nails and pushing back cuticles and using concealer to hide any blemishes.

To clarify, I am a straight male but like to take pride in appearance.

Following the usual banter in the office it got everyone talking about how manly they are and how hair styling consists of getting up in the morning and not even looking at their hair.

Each to their own I say but made me wonder if anyone else has similar routines?


----------



## alipman (May 10, 2007)

Not waxing.
pull a stray eye brow hair out, and trim nose hair.
I have a #1 clipped hair, as I am receding, so no fancy hair do for me!
No face cream, but there is a facial scrub in the shower which is mine.


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Sh!t, Shower, Shave 

Jobs a goodun

Man up!


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

I cut my own hair (no2 all over) once a week, trim my entire body to a number 2 once a month, always tidy my undercarriage and misses waxes my back when she says its too long. I keep it real simple, as long as I'm tidy I'm happy.


----------



## piston_warrior (Jul 25, 2012)

I don't think sexuality has anything to do with it to be honest. I like to look after myself so that means plucking stray eyebrow hairs, moisturising face, trimming nose/ear hairs, use hairspray as it holds style better and when I had longer hair I had to use hair straighteners. But I'm not gay. Maybe it's the sign of the times as I'm 23 and the majority of lads my age I know do most of the same.


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

Interesting to see everyones thoughts



matthewt23 said:


> I don't think sexuality has anything to do with it to be honest. I like to look after myself so that means plucking stray eyebrow hairs, moisturising face, trimming nose/ear hairs, use hairspray as it holds style better and when I had longer hair I had to use hair straighteners. But I'm not gay. Maybe it's the sign of the times as I'm 23 and the majority of lads my age I know do most of the same.


Could well be the age, I'm 20 and have a few mates with similar routines.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Guys using hairspray? Come on lol


----------



## piston_warrior (Jul 25, 2012)

Ross said:


> Guys using hairspray? Come on lol


It works. Why not? Could say the same about the excessive cleaning by some on here since cleaning is stereotypically a woman's past time.

Even Lynx have released their own brand to keep up with modern hair styling.


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

Face wash twice daily. Facial scrub every third day and face clay mask once a week. Face moisturiser and eye cream every morning. Keep the brows in check with the tweezers and clippers myself but have had them waxed a couple of times.


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

Franzpan said:


> Face wash twice daily. Facial scrub every third day and face clay mask once a week. Face moisturiser and eye cream every morning. Keep the brows in check with the tweezers and clippers myself but have had them waxed a couple of times.


Nice routine you have there.

Regarding hairspray, it's in my collection of hair products :lol:


----------



## archiebald (Sep 7, 2009)

Hairspray user it's cheaper than wax!!! Number 1 all over elsewhere and vain as it sounds shave my arm and leg hair for highlighted definition of muscles and for swimming competitions


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Franzpan said:


> Face wash twice daily. Facial scrub every third day and face clay mask once a week. Face moisturiser and eye cream every morning. Keep the brows in check with the tweezers and clippers myself but have had them waxed a couple of times.


I'm gay and all of the above apart from eyebrows and eye cream 

Worried about your sexuality now wp?  You probably have more products than I do.


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Shower daily, pluck nose hair, trim beard, finger and toe nails, shave balls trim pubes, have a reet good root around in the beak  deodorant, teeth cleaned twice or three times a day as I often get dog breath, once a month number two hair and brows trimmed at the same time!!


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

What next? Hand bags to keep your male hairspray and lippy for "special" occasions.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Ross said:


> What next? Hand bags to keep your male hairspray and lippy for "special" occasions.


Well if you're going to go out on a date with me I expect you to look the part Ross


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

RisingPower said:


> I'm gay and all of the above apart from eyebrows and eye cream
> 
> Worried about your sexuality now wp?  You probably have more products than I do.


No not at all 

I get questionable looks when the rosey lips Vaseline comes out tho.


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

Ross said:


> What next? Hand bags to keep your male hairspray and lippy for "special" occasions.


You mention lippy.. Does Vaseline count :lol:

I have a breifcase?


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

WP-UK said:


> No not at all
> 
> I get questionable looks when the rosey lips Vaseline comes out tho.


You should keep some ky in there, that'd make it almost indisputable that you're gayer than me


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

WP-UK said:


> You mention lippy.. Does Vaseline count :lol:
> 
> I have a breifcase?


Eurgh, only boring people have briefcases  Lost interest now


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

RisingPower said:


> You should keep some ky in there, that'd make it almost indisputable that you're gayer than me


:lol: :lol:


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

WP-UK said:


> Nice routine you have there.
> 
> Regarding hairspray, it's in my collection of hair products :lol:


:lol: I've plenty of that in the boot of my TT too... Lol! Nah. I find I break out in spots with anything less. I've very oily skin. Face clay is every bit as astonishing as clay for your car, you can see the excess oil pulled into the clay once its been on your face, much like contaminants on a claybar. I find eye cream helps reduce blackness, really should have more sleep instead


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Franzpan said:


> :lol: I've plenty of that in the boot of my TT too... Lol! Nah. I find I break out in spots with anything less. I've very oily skin. Face clay is every bit as astonishing as clay for your car, you can see the excess oil pulled into the clay once its been on your face, much like contaminants on a claybar. I find eye cream helps reduce blackness, really should have more sleep instead


What clay do u use? Serious question lol!


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Clay cloth lol


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

rf860 said:


> What clay do u use? Serious question lol!


I too would like to know.. Hadn't heard of this before


----------



## Geordieexile (May 21, 2013)

This is a whole world I didn't know existed ... I'm no stranger to a bit of face scrub and a trim of the undercarriage but claying your boat race is a new one on me!


----------



## Junkers_GTi (May 29, 2013)

The title should be ''how much of a metrosexual are you?'', I'd say mild.

Me, I rarely shave as I don't grow much hair at all but get some nasty (to me) thin hairs on my nose that I take care of 100% of the times with wax along with the usual hair in between the eyebrows. I get those suckers out as soon as they show up, hate them.

.. and also I don't like having a bush down there so I just gillette that.

I'm 26 btw, as far as head hair goes it's perfect, I just wake up and head directly to wherever I need to go. No, I don't even look myself the mirror, just shake my head with some violence and I'm set looking good as if I've used a brush or sth.


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm glad I'm not the only one who try to take care about myself, I shave face and underarms on daily basis, moisturiser and eye cream twice a day and I use concealer when I think I should ...

My GF think this is perfectly normal when a man try to looks good.

BTW I got some hairspray on my bathroom shelf too...lol


----------



## djgregory (Apr 2, 2013)

Im 20 and none of my friends use any of the above products.

I wouldnt dream of using make up or straightners and neither would they


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm worried you guys have more of a "beauty" regime than I do!


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Natalie said:


> I'm worried you guys have more of a "beauty" regime than I do!


Were sure you don't need it Natalie being so gorgeous naturally!!


----------



## djgregory (Apr 2, 2013)

Natalie said:


> I'm worried you guys have more of a "beauty" regime than I do!


They probably do ha ha ha :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

Interesting to see more peoples feedback!


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Wow, didn't realise dw was full of poofs! :lol:

Seriously though, age has. Nothing to do with it, I'm 22 and the only time I use moisturiser is in the winter when my hand start splitting. 

I think it's more where you live and what job you do/ what job mates do etc.


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

Keep it simple lol


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

haha i use hair spray and trim well everywhere, cant see the difference between taking pride in your car or yourself. its what makes me feel comfortable.

thought we had got over the "MAN" image your not a man if you..............

i also do the washing, ironing and cleaning at home what does this say? o yeah it means i have more time with family something i would sacrifice for the man image


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

I think its pretty cool men are starting to take care of themselves a little more... Why should just the women have or want to do it.

What i dont agree with is how brands such as Elemis charge 3 times as much for half the size and brand it Mens range....


----------



## djgregory (Apr 2, 2013)

depends on the area you live in i think, where i was born it was a heavy industry area and you wouldnt dream of putting make up on, and it remains that way today and very much doubt it will change.


----------



## fatboi567 (Oct 27, 2009)

Hair cut once a month, wet shave once a week topped up daily with electric. Shower daily, hair tidy every day. Get back waxed when it's too long and keep myself today downstairs and shave when I fancy a treat


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

I have designer stubble so i just shape that with a wet razor, a la Beckham. Other than that i use Nivea Facial Wash Gel in the morning, nothing poncey it just wakes me up. Shower before and after work and that's it


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

I see it too like taking care of the car. Guess it is very dependant on job etc, that's a valid point, as if you're very hands on at work it might be different to an office job.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

It's quite funny to think the amount of money people spend on here for car care products but when it comes to looking after themselves hardly bother.


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

DMH-01 said:


> It's quite funny to think the amount of money people spend on here for car care products but when it comes to looking after themselves hardly bother.


I was thinking that as well...


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

lol , I'm a proper tart ,

Basic shower/shave stuff 
Floss (my god that is so important) If you don't do it try it for a couple of months its makes a huge difference 
Haircut every 5 weeks 
Eyebrows thread every couple of months (hurts like a *****)
Moisturise
I like to look good 
I like to smell good 
It makes me feel good 

The only thing I am ashamed of is my fingernails as I bite them otherwise I'd be having manicures !! 

I never used to go to the extremes I do today , when I was younger back then it was basic hygiene and a bit of hair gel :lol: , But then I didn't have to , I was so ggod looking the girlies used to fall at my feet , Shame I have to make a bit of effort these days although I've still got it :thumb::lol:


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

R7KY D said:


> lol , I'm a proper tart ,
> 
> Basic shower/shave stuff
> Floss (my god that is so important) If you don't do it try it for a couple of months its makes a huge difference
> ...


WTF is eyebrow threading?


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

rayner said:


> WTF is eyebrow threading?


You ever seen people in shopping centres laid back in a chair with someone using what appears to be dental floss on their eyebrows?

It's another way of removing unwanted hair.


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

WP-UK said:


> You ever seen people in shopping centres laid back in a chair with someone using what appears to be dental floss on their eyebrows?
> 
> It's another way of removing unwanted hair.


Not seen them no but then it's very rare I go to shopping centre's tbh.

Using a dental floss like thing on eyebrows? I'll have to Google this I think lol. Struggling to picture it


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

WP-UK said:


> You ever seen people in shopping centres laid back in a chair with someone using what appears to be dental floss on their eyebrows?
> 
> It's another way of removing unwanted hair.


Wow that looks painful!

Sod that, I like my hairy eyebrows!


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

djgregory said:


> *Im 20 and none of my friends use any of the above products.*
> 
> I wouldnt dream of using make up or straightners and neither would they


Reading between the lines, some might interpret that as meaning you do


----------



## Samba1360 (Jun 3, 2012)

I find it quite amusing on a website dedicated to taking car grooming to the highest possible level, these people that indulge in this fine art think it strange a man then "looks after" himself.

P.S. I'm not gay but my boyfriend is.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

rayner said:


> Sh!t, Shower, Shave
> 
> Jobs a goodun
> 
> Man up!


This, plus some hand cream, the stuff the fishermen use as my hands are dry in the winter and G101 makes them worse :thumb:


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

rayner said:


> Not seen them no but then it's very rare I go to shopping centre's tbh.
> 
> Using a dental floss like thing on eyebrows? I'll have to Google this I think lol. Struggling to picture it


Yeah there should be some examples on there.

Never had it done personally, certainly wouldn't in a shopping centre


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

Im quite vain but I don't care what anyone thinks. I like to look good and I end up spending a fortune. I probably go to the extreme in looking after myself...



RisingPower said:


> I'm gay and all of the above *apart from eyebrows and eye cream *


Tut tut. I could send you some eye serum to try out? :lol:



WP-UK said:


> Interesting to see more peoples feedback!


Yup.



DMH-01 said:


> It's quite funny to think the amount of money people spend on here for car care products but when it comes to looking after themselves hardly bother.


Exactly! you got to look the part when your posing around in your gleaming sports car


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Jammy J said:


> .
> Tut tut. I could send you some eye serum to try out? :lol:


I considered trying some nickel attention les yeux, but apparently it only has an effect for a couple of hours


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

RisingPower said:


> I considered trying some nickel attention les yeux, but apparently it only has an effect for a couple of hours


Had to google it. Decleor do a good one.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Jammy J said:


> Had to google it. Decleor do a good one.


I have black rings not wrinkles


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

RisingPower said:


> I have black rings not wrinkles


Concealer is your friend


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Jammy J said:


> Concealer is your friend


I'm not a woman!


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

RisingPower said:


> I'm not a woman!


Haha your gay, that's good enough


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Ha ha! I keep clean but look like crap most of the time 
As long as my little girl and the car are clean and happy, so am i :thumb:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Jammy J said:


> Haha your gay, that's good enough


Next you'll be suggesting rouge


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

RisingPower said:


> I'm not a woman!


See even a gay man thinks your all feminised! What does that say!


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

rayner said:


> See even a gay man thinks your all feminised! What does that say!


To be fair he uses the gym properly, I don't really


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

rf860 said:


> What clay do u use? Serious question lol!





WP-UK said:


> I too would like to know.. Hadn't heard of this before


Meguia...no wait.... Its Boots Botanics. Pretty good stuff, they have a 3 for 2 offer on men's toiletries atm so you should give it a go.


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

RisingPower said:


> Next you'll be suggesting rouge


Nope, not what I was thinking 



rayner said:


> See even a gay man thinks your all feminised! What does that say!


Far from it mate!


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

Franzpan said:


> Meguia...no wait.... Its Boots Botanics. Pretty good stuff, they have a 3 for 2 offer on men's toiletries atm so you should give it a go.


Going to try that out :thumb: we could have a product collection section on here  :lol:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Mankind.co.uk FTW :thumb:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

DMH-01 said:


> Mankind.co.uk FTW :thumb:


Yeah I use them for most things, that and feelunique :thumb:


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

WP-UK said:


> Going to try that out :thumb: we could have a product collection section on here  :lol:


I just bought it tonight. It's pretty good, can see the grease coming out your pores lol


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

RisingPower said:


> Yeah I use them for most things, that and feelunique :thumb:


Likewise, feelunique give you a permanent 10% discount on your selected brand :thumb:


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

rf860 said:


> I just bought it tonight. It's pretty good, can see the grease coming out your pores lol


Grim but satisfying :lol:


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

RisingPower said:


> Yeah I use them for most things, that and feelunique :thumb:


I need to get on these sites, better than the shops


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

RisingPower said:


> To be fair he uses the gym properly, I don't really


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Liz Earle and Elemis do a nice range of blokey stuff.

Saying that, I can't really get on with the Liz Earle blokey stuff. I just use the range of eye stuff, which RP, includes concelar for the eyes.....

Me, I face scrub twice a day, moisturise twice a day, hair gel, dental floss. It's probably why, at 41, I still look about 30.....


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

neilos said:


> Liz Earle and Elemis do a nice range of blokey stuff.
> 
> Saying that, I can't really get on with the Liz Earle blokey stuff. I just use the range of eye stuff, which RP, includes concelar for the eyes.....
> 
> Me, I face scrub twice a day, moisturise twice a day, hair gel, dental floss. It's probably why, at 41, I still look about 30.....


I didn't get on with liz earle, elemis seems ok, but so far I prefer anthony logistics.

I never thought i'd be discussing this with hetero guys on here :lol:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Hetero guys eh?....


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Ross said:


> Hetero guys eh?....


You coming out ross?


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

neilos said:


> Liz Earle and Elemis do a nice range of blokey stuff.
> 
> Saying that, I can't really get on with the Liz Earle blokey stuff. I just use the range of eye stuff, which RP, includes concelar for the eyes.....
> 
> Me, I face scrub twice a day, moisturise twice a day, hair gel, dental floss. It's probably why, at 41, I still look about 30.....


Used both brands and like them. Use a lot of the Liz Earle products, tbh the brand is unisex even though she brought out the guy stuff.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

I plait my pubes - is this going too far?


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Kriminal said:


> I plait my pubes - is this going too far?


Nah, so long as you use hair gel after


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

RisingPower said:


> Nah, so long as you use hair gel after


Followed by a touch of hair spray :lol:


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

RisingPower said:


> Nah, so long as you use hair gel after


What about my own personal gel <ahem> ?


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Kriminal said:


> What about my own personal gel <ahem> ?


You never produced enough before


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

RisingPower said:


> You never produced enough before


B1tch!!.....you said that was OUR secret


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Kriminal said:


> B1tch!!.....you said that was OUR secret


It wasn't good enough to remain a secret


----------

